# Austrailan Cattle Dog/possible Akita mix issue



## queryne (Nov 2, 2011)

Need some advice on bad/irritating dog behavior. A very good friend of mine has a dog that is hard to deal with. The dog is a Australian Cattle Dog possible Akita (or something like it) and I find the dog to be kind of agressive. From the moment I walk into the apartment the dog is jumping up on and regardless of how much time I spend there, she has to spend the entire time holding the dog so that I can sit in peace. It's not just me, the dog seems to exhibit this behavior with anyone that comes into the house. The dog also has a bad habit of humping the couch. All that said, what can i do as someone who is not the dog's owner to deal with the dog short of disciplining it. Once while at her apt, i took a seat on the couch, the dog immediately came and sat on me, at first I thought this was the dog wanting a snuggle, but when I got up to get a drink the dog growled. Correct me if I'm wrong but isn't this behavior the exhibiting dominance???

This dog is so tightly wound... I just want to be able to visit my friend and not have her dog all over me. I don't think there's anything I can do about my friend.. she doesn't feel as if the dog's behavior needs changing.... 

Any suggestions?


----------



## PatchworkRobot (Aug 24, 2010)

I'd politely ask your friend to perhaps put the dog in another room or outside while you visit. If your friend doesn't see the behavior as a problem (or if she thinks it's cute) then there is no way that it's going to change. Sure, there are some things you could try but they may offend your friend and as soon as your leave and your friend doesn't reinforce the training then it's not going to stick.


----------



## DustyCrockett (Sep 24, 2011)

Usually, you can curb unwanted jumping just by claiming your space. Don't speak to the dog, touch it or look at it. Ignore it completely. When it starts to jump, step toward it. You don't have to be particularly forceful, but don't be timid either. Don't try to push the dog away with your hands, or back away from it or turn your back, the dog will interpret these actions as playful. This strategy has a lower chance of success if the owner is yelling at the dog or speaking in a high-pitched voice, or anything else that raises the excitement level, regardless of what words she's using.

Growling is just a means of communication, it can mean excitement, or agression, or uncertainty, or possessiveness, or dominance (although some say this doesn't exist). Ignoring the dog completely should resolve the matter unless it's an agressive dog; if you're worried about getting bit, the polite thing to do would be to speak to the host about it. To do otherwise would be bad manners, as it could lead to a very embarrassing situation for the host should her dog actually bite a guest, not to mention dire consequences for the dog. And a little bit of pain for yourself.

I find that strategy to be pretty effective but of course there's no guarantees. And if you slip up and accidently make eye contact, the dog is going to get friendly.


----------



## queryne (Nov 2, 2011)

I totally agree. This is excellent advice from you both. Thank you this really helps.


----------



## cshellenberger (Dec 2, 2006)

I've moved this to the correct forum, which would be training. You had it in the suggestions forum which is for site/technical suggestions, not dog related.


----------

